# Bakoda lock question



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

I recently purchased a Bakoda retractable lock. There are no directions showing how to change the combination. Does anyone know how to do this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey i bought one too. its pretty easy. what you do is,
you get the lock facing forward, so that it locks from left to right.
then with the silver thing retracted all the way in,
push it down and slightly to the right. you should 
feel a little click and it will stay in place. this is
when you change to the combination you want. when you've
decided what you want, simply pull the silver ball thing
back out.


----------

